# Sqlite Fks



## Xanond (9. Jun 2016)

Hallo, 
Ich bräuchte einen Beispielcode idem man 2 tabellen mittels fk miteinander verbindet.  Ware vielleicht jemand so nett und hier so ein Beispiel reinzustellen,  da ich die Beschreibungen im Internet nicht kapiere.


----------



## da921610 (10. Jun 2016)

Was ist denn bis jetzt dein Ansatz, bzw. wo genau ist dein Problem?
Das SQL-Statement selber, oder willst du das über Java lösen?


----------



## Xanond (10. Jun 2016)

Ich hab mehrere Tabellen erstellt und möchte von diesen Tabellen in Java einen FK in eine neue, noch zu erstellende Tabelle machen. Nur weiß ich leider nicht genau wie ich die FK Einstellung aktiviere bei SQLite, bzw. das alles genau umzusetzen ist


----------



## da921610 (10. Jun 2016)

Dann musst du erst die neue Tabelle erstellen, in etwa mit folgenden SQL-Befehl, den du von Java an die Datenbank schießen kannst:

"Create table test (id number, text varchar(10))"

und dann mit einem zweiten Befehl den fk setzen:

"alter table test2 add constraint fk_test foreign key (irgendEineSpalte) references test(id)"

Von einer Einstellung der FKs habe ich noch nie gehört.


----------



## Xanond (11. Jun 2016)

Danke werds mal ausprobieren.  Und das mid dem fk akrivieren hab ich beim rumgoogeln mal gelesn aber wens so auch klappt dann ist es perfekt


----------

